# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Internal walls - load bearing?

## ed612313

Hi all,
Im wanting to get peoples thoughts on what is required here.
I basically want to demo a few internal plasterboard walls and extend an existing opening in order to open up the entire area.
The area is level 1 of our house and above these walls is only a flat colourbond roof.
Does anyone see any issues with this?
Would a lintel be all thats required for the extended opening or ?
Thanks
Ed

----------


## droog

Without knowing or seeing the internal structure of the roof and where the existing beams are supported or resting it is impossible to tell.
Installing a lintel or support beam is what is required but there must also be support provided for the end of these beams down to foundation. From your other post the house is high set, additional support under the floor may be required. 
Have a look around your local area for builders that may give no obligation quotes, an onsite inspection would be your best bet.

----------


## ed612313

OK, thanks Droog.
Getting a local builder in was the next plan of attack so ill go down that path
Thanks gaain

----------


## Bloss

> Without knowing or seeing the internal structure of the roof and where the existing beams are supported or resting it is impossible to tell.
> Installing a lintel or support beam is what is required but there must also be support provided for the end of these beams down to foundation. From your other post the house is high set, additional support under the floor may be required. 
> Have a look around your local area for builders that may give no obligation quotes, an onsite inspection would be your best bet.

   :What he said:  - Also worth going online to the local council (if a vast isn't possible) and seeing what you can get for the house on file. They might well have detailed plans of the building. Given it's a flat roof the plans could show the detailed drawings of beams & rafters etc. Without that you have no easy way of telling which walls are load bearing unlike trussed roof which mostly be on outside walls and occasionally an inner wall with extensions or more complex envelope shapes.

----------

